# Great Dane :D



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

I know I'm mostly known on here for snake keeping, but look what I got today  




























She's 11 weeks old and by the looks will be a stunning great dane.

Everyone, this is Violet......Vie or short :no1:


----------



## xXcherryXx (Sep 7, 2009)

omg she is gawjus!!!!

i worked with danes for a few years the most amazing dogs


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

OMG she is stunning and adorable and I love her!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Sirvincent said:


> I know I'm mostly known on here for snake keeping, but look what I got today
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
she definately does look like she will be stunning :flrt:

she is adorable and i love her name :flrt:


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

Soooo! jealous

Been longing for a Dane for about 10 years now!

She looks lovely!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*faints* SHE. IS. GORGEOUS!!!! I love danes so much!! There is one with Vie's coloration that lives on a farm that's by the park we walk our mutt at. He wanders about the pony paddock and I am always calling him "my pony". I loves him!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh my word! :gasp: She is absolutely gorgeous!! :flrt:

I am so going to enjoy watching her grow up!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I love danes :O:O

A tutor at college used to own them, she had a lovely harlie who was a beast, had the most amazing deep bark ive ever heard lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh wow she is stunning:flrt:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

What a beautiful Merle you have there in Violet:flrt:. I used to work friends of mine & show their Danes for them back in the 80's, my favourite was a lovely big Harlie boy called Oneton (because he was massive).


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Shes is lovely,theres three that go to my ringcraft and they are the most softest dogs you have ever met.


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous, my dream dog :flrt:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Oh she is just adorable!! :flrt:

Congratulations!! I hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for everyones comments  we are still settling her in. She's fine with our little jack russell and loves the cats, but they're not too keen on her lol

Both my kids think she's amazing :no1: I win best dad this christmas


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on getting Vie, she is gorgeous. You wont regret (much) getting her. My Dane is now 2 & a great big muppet of a dog :lol2: I so want another one later on, but not right now.

make sure you get her insured if not already done so, they are VERY clumsy - mine cost me almost £500 in the 2st month by falling off the sofa while asleep :whistling2: they thought he had broken his leg so it cost a fortune for x-rays & treatment - plus bigger dogs cost more on basic stuff so very handy having the insurance :2thumb:

Good luck with her........maybe when I am in hull visiting mate Vie & Dill the Dane could meet up for a run :lol2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

bloody stunning,she looks so inocent:lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Very cute, Blu (our dane) say "Erro!" (for those who dont speak in dog voice that is hello LOL) :lol2:

There's a gorgeous girlie just like yours on the Daneline site, I wish I could offer them all a home, but we're a one dog household.

Homes needed


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG!! I want Pepper *sobs*


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Just found out Dill my dane is Violets Uncle - Vies mum Kara is his sister :2thumb:

Here is a pic of Uncle Dillian to show her


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What a coincedence!!! Dill is scruptious, too!! I love harles!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*dane puppy*

another absolute wowser.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, everyone loves a puppy :2thumb: Thanks for all your comments. We think she's great and I can't wait to do a proper photoshoot with her


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

shes a stunner will add pics of my pupp0y shes 22weeks 2moro :2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Heres my "Boo" thought i would stick some pics up as u showed us your lovely violet 









When she was 8 weeks




































this was her the other week playing silly buggers trying to hide under the table!


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, Boo is stunning. Can't wait till Vie gets bigger..... would love to see anyone else's danes too :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's my Blu - summer 2008









Playing in the snow in February









The only recent pic I've got of him, doped out on painkillers..









He'll be roughly 7 and a half now, dont know for sure as he's a rescue.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

cheers sirvincent 

AND BLU is a stunner too :mf_dribble:

Yea as sirvincent says would love to see more danes


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Here's my Blu - summer 2008
> image
> 
> Playing in the snow in February
> ...


Blu's a big boy indeed :notworthy:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

He is a big un indeed!!! Boo will hopefully be a P.A.T. dog with any luck! Such gentle beasts! My English bulls are but Boo goes around things rather than through things as the bullies do


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Blu was about 82kg in the summer. He's gone down to around 65-70kg now, but it's creeping back up now he's not allowed walks any more.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

a lot of my customers at the shop own danes and have always liked them

Blu is a stunner!!! how is is the guy?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

He's doing ok - he's got hip dysplasia and joint problems, but that's to be expected now he's classed as a very old dane (7 and a half). We're so happy he's made it to this Christmas, the vet predicted he wouldn't, so we're going to enjoy every day with him while he's "well" (he's off painkillers at the moment and hasn't gone lame again so all's well for now).


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

They are amazing dogs, but it's such a shame they don't have a longer live. 

Vie has been bouncing around the garden this afternoon with our Jack Russell. Now she's spark out of the sofa (that's not gonna last too long)


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

come on guys ..... let's see everyone else's danes :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I went to my friends daughters dog training christmas party last night and met the most amazing 7 month old Blue Dane called Link. His best friend is a tiny Yorkie:lol2:


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Some more of Vie....... couldn't resist :whistling2:



















A little blurry cos it was dark


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Loving both of those pics!! Very professional looking!


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Aww she is beautiful! I have always loved great danes, just lack the space atm to have one!


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh my... I love Great Danes and Vie is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Well for those needing a Dane, just look at this boy :flrt:
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Well for those needing a Dane, just look at this boy :flrt:
> <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


 
Hes gorgeous :flrt: I really dont know why some people get dogs then abuse them:bash:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Hows Vie doing? She behaving? Uncle Dill sends his love & Christmas wishes :2thumb:

Word of warning though..........don't over feed her or she might get as big as this very cute "little" Dane :whistling2:

Is 'Giant George', the 7ft long Blue Great Dane, the word's biggest dog? - Telegraph


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

